# Epic-Con Horror



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm just extremely curious who- if anyone is going to epic-con in Ohio the last week of Ohio. It's a comic convention with a horror theme this year. It's Ideal for someone like me! I've not been to one. Anyways, If you don't know about it look it up. The major staple I'm interested in is the screening of Nightbreed director's cut and some of the cast being there. I don't remember if good ol' Doug will be there or not though. I'm only asking so I can say hi to some of the cool people on here. Later.


----------

